# Datasheet lm3914 Castellano



## Gabf (May 29, 2009)

Hola: Para un trabajo en la secu me pidieron que traduzca toda la hoja de datos de este integrado, y bueno pense en compartirla con ustedes, para los que no entienden mucho ingles seguramente sea util.

Realmente traducir una hoja de datos se puede complicar por que usan vocabulario tecnico, que va mas haya de tener el titulo de la cultural, o sea es demasiado especifico, en estos casos puede suceder que haya cosas que no se entiendan. Sepan disculpar. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2009)

estamos frente a un vumetro.
por lo que veo, yo me la guarde, no se si la use algun dia pero es el trabajo de otro que lo comparte.

de mi parte gracias che !


----------



## snowboard (May 30, 2009)

SE agradece


----------



## mnicolau (May 30, 2009)

Muy interesante gabf, gracias por el aporte.

Saludos


----------



## SoulHunter (Jun 23, 2009)

algo ha pasado que no puedo descargar la hoja de datos, donde mas puedo encontarla.
gracias


----------



## wanilo (Jul 20, 2009)

amigo te lo agradesco, sobre todo porque la naturaleza no me doto de capacidades poliglotas


----------

